# Baby fry



## tikotaz (Nov 20, 2007)

Ok my Dalmation molly is finally giving birth, though the fry are just laying on the floor. I don't know if they are alive or dead, one is out in the tank cause he/she almost got ate. How can I tell if they will live? Though I found out, that they were a bad batch. So no need to reply to this one.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

That happens with mollies sometimes. They tend to hold their fry too long or let them drop too early under variously stressful conditions.

Helpful hint: Stability is the key.

Another hint: go to the petshop on "new fish day" and you'll likely see that the molly bags are full of fry born in shipping. This not only demonstrates what I mean, but is a good way to get a bunch of free or supercheap mollies.


----------



## tikotaz (Nov 20, 2007)

*Thanks for the info*

Yeah i've had my creamsicle molly since the 19th of november, and she's large yet no babies yet. She is extremely happy, I come in the room and she gets happy. Though she is still eating alot, so I know she's not ready yet. Was told she would stop eating before they go into labour. Though not sure now cause she looks like a male, just a tad smaller top dorsal fin. So I am not positive now, as to if she's female, or just not ready yet. Was told could be a month before she has them. Though I come in the room she swims happily, and when I go to bed I can't go without kissing the side of the tank, otherwise she'd headbutt the hatchery.


----------

